# How many styles of Kenpo?



## FasterthanDeath (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes, I am an advanced practitioner of Wing chun and several other Chinese martial arts. I was taught kenpo as self-defense from my teacher and never had a clue what it was. I thought it was just your average step by step and what if responses in self defense. Well anyway to my question, Whats up with the different styles of Kenpo? How many are there? I thought there was just one and it was promoted and updated by GM Ed Parker. So why so many different styles? I attended a few of the Kenpo seminars taught by Mr. Huk Planis who In my opinon is the only man to really continue the true teaching of EPAK. And at the seminar he asked us to write on the notepad what techniques we were having a problem with. So we started to do the techniques and I looked over at the many different people there and I saw many different variations of the same technique. When I say variations, I mean some of them were not applying the correct laws of motion taught to us in EPAK. Some of them were and then some of them were totally off. So here is my question to my fellow Kenpo practioners, in my search for the truth, Why so many different versions of EPAK?


----------



## Rainman (Jun 5, 2004)

FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> Yes, I am an advanced practitioner of Wing chun and several other Chinese martial arts. I was taught kenpo as self-defense from my teacher and never had a clue what it was. I thought it was just your average step by step and what if responses in self defense. Well anyway to my question, Whats up with the different styles of Kenpo? How many are there? I thought there was just one and it was promoted and updated by GM Ed Parker. So why so many different styles? I attended a few of the Kenpo seminars taught by Mr. Huk Planis who In my opinon is the only man to really continue the true teaching of EPAK. And at the seminar he asked us to write on the notepad what techniques we were having a problem with. So we started to do the techniques and I looked over at the many different people there and I saw many different variations of the same technique. When I say variations, I mean some of them were not applying the correct laws of motion taught to us in EPAK. Some of them were and then some of them were totally off. So here is my question to my fellow Kenpo practioners, in my search for the truth, Why so many different versions of EPAK?



why so many different versions of wing chun?  why so many different versions of tai chi chuan?  why so many versions of arnis?  since you have studied with all the people in the kenpo world why not personally ask them why they don't use "correct laws of motion"?    Here is your first lesson:  you are not faster than death it will catch you whenever it wants to.


----------



## FasterthanDeath (Jun 6, 2004)

first off let me say that I did NOT post those questions to provoke anyone who studies Kenpo or to offend anyone, I just wanted to know what style I can trust. Who I can go to learn it from so I am not mislead. I find that Kenpo is the most scientific art ever known. And In NO WAY did I mean to insult or degrade it at all. I love it very much. So to respond to your post, 1. I did not say I studied with everyone in the Kenpo world, I have been to a FEW seminars and I DID talk to all of them and asked why the different variations, and I DID ask their instructors the difference and they all told me thats how they learned it. And they did admit that some of the Techs. were not correct. I am asking for everyones opinons and facts on the matter. And 2. As far as you teaching me my first lesson, Death wont catch up to you, unless you let it.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 6, 2004)

Fair enough... My opinion is frist what are you trying to accomplish by adding AK to your arsenal?  It is not an art learned quicky unless you are going for a motion based idealogy.  The non commercial based conceptual versions are much tougher to find and do.   And there is no consensus about what you ask...  do a search and look for top five kenpo intructors.  You will get some answers there for certain folks "specialties"

(two) man you still wrong... death and taxes are inevitiable.


----------



## lavelle (Jun 7, 2004)

FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> Yes, I am an advanced practitioner of Wing chun and several other Chinese martial arts. I was taught kenpo as self-defense from my teacher and never had a clue what it was. I thought it was just your average step by step and what if responses in self defense. Well anyway to my question, Whats up with the different styles of Kenpo? How many are there? I thought there was just one and it was promoted and updated by GM Ed Parker. So why so many different styles? I attended a few of the Kenpo seminars taught by Mr. Huk Planis who In my opinon is the only man to really continue the true teaching of EPAK. And at the seminar he asked us to write on the notepad what techniques we were having a problem with. So we started to do the techniques and I looked over at the many different people there and I saw many different variations of the same technique. When I say variations, I mean some of them were not applying the correct laws of motion taught to us in EPAK. Some of them were and then some of them were totally off. So here is my question to my fellow Kenpo practioners, in my search for the truth, Why so many different versions of EPAK?


Ok, I don't mean to break up the conversation that you two are having, just wanted to add a little insight...

Kenpo was introduced to the American conscience by Grandmaster Ed Parker.  When Mr. Parker died, many 5th degree black belts began falling from sky claiming to have been so decorated by Mr. Parker.  This began a craze, especially after the film, "The Perfect Weapon" was released starring Jeff Speakman.  Kenpo schools opened rapidly and many of them taigght a very watered down version of Ed Parkers Kenpo.  Some, like the Tracy's, taught what they believe are the true foundation of Kenpo essentials.

Here's where it gets tricky; some schools, clubs, and instructors have taken Kenpo and cross-bred it with other martial arts such as Taekwondo, Jiu-Jitsu, and even Hapkido. This creates a new "hybrid" Kenpo and could expolain why you saw so many different versions of the same technique being practiced.

Finally, and I know that I'm going to get flamed for this, but yes, in the Kenpo community there are blatant frauds.  There are some instructors who claim to be "promoted by Parker himself!" and have only studied to orange belt and not a solid orange belt at that.  They teach principles and techniques completely and unabashedly incorrectly and take peoples money.  Especially when Kenpo is the "flavor of the month".

Now before you all throw mudpies at me think of this: when I say "flavor of the month" I mean the hot martial art at the time.  Remember about a year or two ago when Brazillian Jiu Jitsu schools popped up all over America and they were all "sanctioned by the Gracie family"?  Same principle.

Hope I helped with your question.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I sure don't agree that Mr. Planas (good as he is) is the, "only," one out there, but other'n that...looked about right to me.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 7, 2004)

FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> Yes, I am an advanced practitioner of Wing chun and several other Chinese martial arts. I was taught kenpo as self-defense from my teacher and never had a clue what it was. I thought it was just your average step by step and what if responses in self defense. Well anyway to my question, Whats up with the different styles of Kenpo? How many are there? I thought there was just one and it was promoted and updated by GM Ed Parker. So why so many different styles? I attended a few of the Kenpo seminars taught by Mr. Huk Planis who In my opinon is the only man to really continue the true teaching of EPAK. And at the seminar he asked us to write on the notepad what techniques we were having a problem with. So we started to do the techniques and I looked over at the many different people there and I saw many different variations of the same technique. When I say variations, I mean some of them were not applying the correct laws of motion taught to us in EPAK. Some of them were and then some of them were totally off. So here is my question to my fellow Kenpo practioners, in my search for the truth, Why so many different versions of EPAK?



I'm with Robert on this one. Huk Planas is not the only source of Ed Parker's American Kenpo out there. Infact, he doesn't teach a lot of the material that Ed Parker introduced into his system in his later years. I know Mr. Planas and I think he's a nice man, I just don't think he's the carrier of the keys to the Kenpo Kingdom. If someone were to ask me who was Mr. Parker's right hand man, or who did Mr. Parker intend to replace him... I would have to say: "Nobody". Honestly, that's what almost all of the seniors I know in Kenpo have told me, but I could be wrong.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2004)

FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> I attended a few of the Kenpo seminars  taught by Mr. Huk Planas who In my opinion is the only man to really  continue the true teaching of EPAK.


While I do  respect your opinion.... I have to totally disagree with you on this point.   While Mr. Planas is very knowledgeable, he is certainly _*NOT*_ the _*only*_ person  to continue the teachings of Ed Parker!!!

To say that he is the "only",  would be an insult to several fine Kenpoists out there including many that are  Senior to Huk such as Tom Kelly (his original instructor) and Stephen  LaBounty.

Invest in a little more research and you will find a list of  names that are currently teaching strong EP  material.



			
				FasterthanDeath said:
			
		

> My question to my fellow Kenpo  parishioners, (in my search for the truth) is:  Why so many different versions  of EPAK?


If you go back in history a bit, you will find that  during the 50's, 60's, 70's and even in the early 80's, there were several  individuals that studied with Ed Parker that eventually "broke away" and started  teaching what they had learned at the time they studied.   Since ties were  severed in most cases, they did not keep current with a lot of the ever evolving  and updated curriculum that Ed Parker himself continued to develop.  

Due  to this phenomena, several are teaching (in many cases) material that is close  but due to changes made by individuals that had no access to updates or advanced  Ed Parker changes, are teaching variables that may or may not be good.  So there  are many variations today within the boundaries of "Kenpo" that are different or  close to any one persons teachings.  Not that are different are "bad" or no  good, just different approaches, yet others are way off base.  The difference  lies in the Principles of motion,  that are either present and applied or  absent.

:asian:


----------

